# what a quote



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

just had an insurance quote of 17000 on a 4k impreza lol.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm guessing you're fairly young then!

Fish


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

23 with 2yncb lol


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I've just looked, ha ha, what a laugh! Confused.com want £1339.98 to insure the Cupra (up to 6 mods declared)... I only pay about £450 with AF with EVERYTHING declared!

edit: Remove the mods, and they want £532.52!



Think I'll be ringing AF in the new year for a quote, and hopefully get it cheaper still as I'll change the annual mileage to around 3k (I only use it at weekends now)


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

tom-coupe said:


> just had an insurance quote of 17000 on a 4k impreza lol.


It's even better when they then call you asking if you'd like to take out the policy :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I posted my best quote up on here a while back avec un screenie.
8k.
No wonder this country is a laughing stock.
Always amuses me when you ring up go blah blah for 20 mins and then they say,£600 hows that sound.
Erm daylight robbery kid,my renewal is £360 Im off now.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Give SKY Insureance a call as they have my moddified Vectra C fully comp, protected for just over £400 again. This is the 3rd time I have renewed with them as no one else and compete with there prices and they are on here too. Disount is given for being a DW member and they are a really good company to be with


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I had a quote of around 15k for a Honda Civic from kwik-fit insurance I think it was, afterwards a woman phoned me (glasweigan woman with a good sense of humour!) and told me that she didn't expect me to take out the quote, but had to phone me regardless.

:lol:


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Shinyvec said:


> Give SKY Insureance a call as they have my moddified Vectra C fully comp, protected for just over £400 again. This is the 3rd time I have renewed with them as no one else and compete with there prices and they are on here too. Disount is given for being a DW member and they are a really good company to be with


Thanks for the recommendation, it is appreciated.. unfortunately however we have a minimum age criteria of 25 or over for all Impreza insurance, most specialist insurers are the same as us as well.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

Current mod'd car is with Greenlight, who haven't done me bad so far. I've got a second car (Toyota iQ) with on mods and it costs more to insure (AF) that than the mod'd one! And thats on a limit milage policy.

Fish


----------



## thompson_1987 (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow bet you snapped there hands off with that quote!!! :spam: insurance does make my blood boil.....robbing guts


----------



## thompson_1987 (Dec 30, 2011)

Gits*


----------

